# emerge sendmail und was ist das???

## lonF

!!! ERROR: the virtual/mta package conflicts with this package and both can't installed on the same system together.

Was soll mir das sagen???

habe übrigens sendmail noch nicht installiert es sei den es ist bei einer stage3 inst bei.

kann mir da jemand mal helfen.

Würde mich sehr freuen.

MfG lonF

----------

## wudmx

kann es sein dass du postfix installiert hast? schau mal mit emerge -s postfix...

----------

## lonF

Danke Dir.

MfG lonF

----------

## andreh

 *lonF wrote:*   

> !!! ERROR: the virtual/mta package conflicts with this package and both can't installed on the same system together.
> 
> Was soll mir das sagen???

 

Es ist bereits ein SMTP Daemon installiert und bereit Probleme, da dieser schon in der virtual fuer mta steht. Abhilfe:

```
emerge -C ssmtp

emerge sendmail
```

----------

## lonF

wird postfix über xinetd gestartet???

Und noch was kann ich die man für postfix nach installieren.

Weil die nicht da.

MfG lonF

----------

## andreh

Sie ist nicht da, weil du Postfix nicht installiert hast. Als Default SMTP dient ssmtp. Unmerge es und merge dir den SMTP deiner Wahl.

----------

## Deever

 *andreh wrote:*   

> Abhilfe:
> 
> ```
> emerge -C ssmtp
> 
> ...

 

Das ist nicht abhilfe.

Man will sendmail nicht installieren.

Nimm postfix.

 *lonF wrote:*   

> wird postfix über xinetd gestartet???

 

Kommt drauf an, wie du den konfigurierst.

Und lass bitte diese "???" weg, sie erfüllen keinen zweck.

 *Quote:*   

> Und noch was kann ich die man für postfix nach installieren. 
> 
> Weil die nicht da.

 Könntest du bitte deutsch lernen, bevor du in ein deutsches forum postest?

Und das (zweckmässige) setzen von satzzeichen erhöht die antwortbereitschaft ungemein...

(scnr)

dev

----------

## lonF

ich glaub ich hör jetzt auf.

Bin schon zu blöd zum lesen.

Thx @ll

MfG lonF

----------

## knorke

 *lonF wrote:*   

> !!! ERROR: the virtual/mta package conflicts with this package and both can't installed on the same system together.
> 
> 

 

was genau verstandest du eigentlich an der meldung nicht?

----------

## andreh

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Das ist nicht abhilfe.
> 
> Man will sendmail nicht installieren.
> 
> Nimm postfix.

 

Fuer sein Problem ist es die Loesung. Er hat sich nunmal scheinbar dazu entschieden Sendmail zu nutzen. Was spricht auch gegen Sendmail? Nun, ich wuerde ihm auch davon abraten, weil ich ihm das ehrlich gesagt nicht zutraue, aber was spricht sonst gegen Sendmail? Wuerde mich jetzt mal interessieren.

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Und lass bitte diese "???" weg, sie erfüllen keinen zweck.

 

Auch plenken genannt.

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Könntest du bitte deutsch lernen, bevor du in ein deutsches forum postest?

 

Du sagst es, es schreibt sich Forum.

 *Deever wrote:*   

> (scnr)
> 
> dev

 

*scnr*

----------

## andreh

 *knorke wrote:*   

>  *lonF wrote:*   !!! ERROR: the virtual/mta package conflicts with this package and both can't installed on the same system together.
> 
>  
> 
> was genau verstandest du eigentlich an der meldung nicht?

 

Es ist Englisch. ;-)

----------

## lonF

Ich habe mein Problem jetzt verstanden.

Mein System hat mir folgendes rausgeschmissen.

sendmail can not open localhost:25

standardmäßig ist ssmtp installiert.

Hab mich damit auch noch nicht weiter beschäftigt (beschäftigen müssen, da StandardDistri).

Hätte auch ssmtp draufgelassen, wenn die man mir etwas einleuchtender gewesen wäre.

Andreh

Zum einen hat mich die obere Fehlermeldung mit verwirrt.

"Wer lsen kann, ist klar im Vorteil."

Zum anderen ist genau das nicht unbedingt meine stärke Andreh.  :Wink: 

Aber ich denke ich bekomme das jetzt hin. Alles andere läuft ja auch.

Ich versuch mich zu bessern.

MfG lonF

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *andreh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fuer sein Problem ist es die Loesung. Er hat sich nunmal scheinbar dazu entschieden Sendmail zu nutzen. Was spricht auch gegen Sendmail? Nun, ich wuerde ihm auch davon abraten, weil ich ihm das ehrlich gesagt nicht zutraue, aber was spricht sonst gegen Sendmail? Wuerde mich jetzt mal interessieren.
> 
> 

 

ehm wieviele sicherheitskritischen bugs hatte sendmail in den letzten beiden monaten? wieviele sicherheitskritischen bugs hatte sendmail seit es sendmail gibt?

ehm wieviele sicherheitskritischen bugs hatte postfix in den letzten beiden monaten? wieviele sicherheitskritischen bugs hatte postfix seit es postfix gibt?

wenn du dir diese 4 fragen beantwortest und die antworten zwischen sendmail und postfix vergleichst, dann weisst du wieso du absolut nicht sendmail einsetzen willst. 

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## andreh

Ich will sehr wohl Sendmail einsetzen, denn fuer grosse Mailsystem gibt es nichts besseres. Da kann dein Postfix nicht mithalten. Und das Thema Security Bugs: Verwendest du OpenSSH? Ja? Ok, wie viele Bugs gab's/gibt's da denn? Wenn man weiss, wie man etwas zu konfigurieren hat braucht man sich schonmal erheblich weniger Sorgen um eventl. Sicherheitsloecher.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *andreh wrote:*   

> Ich will sehr wohl Sendmail einsetzen, denn fuer grosse Mailsystem gibt es nichts besseres. Da kann dein Postfix nicht mithalten. Und das Thema Security Bugs: Verwendest du OpenSSH? Ja? Ok, wie viele Bugs gab's/gibt's da denn? Wenn man weiss, wie man etwas zu konfigurieren hat braucht man sich schonmal erheblich weniger Sorgen um eventl. Sicherheitsloecher.

 

also ich tendiere da dann doch mehr zu postfix. und sollte ich da mit der skalierbarkeit probleme bekommen, nunja es gibt immer noch qmail und da kannst du nun nicht behaupten, dass das nicht für grosse mailsysteme ausgelegt wäre. einfach nur 2 beispiele: gmx setzt qmail ein und a-online in österreich (österreichs grösster provider) setzt qmail ein.

okay openssh kommt das nicht von den openbsd leuten? das ist doch eine farce für sich.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## lonF

unterstützt qmail IMAP

MfG lonF

----------

## andreh

 *MasterOfMagic wrote:*   

> also ich tendiere da dann doch mehr zu postfix. und sollte ich da mit der skalierbarkeit probleme bekommen, nunja es gibt immer noch qmail und da kannst du nun nicht behaupten, dass das nicht für grosse mailsysteme ausgelegt wäre. einfach nur 2 beispiele: gmx setzt qmail ein und a-online in österreich (österreichs grösster provider) setzt qmail ein.

 

GMX hat ja auch den allerbesten Ruf. Was A-Online angeht weiss ich nichts, aber die Lizenz von DJB gefaellt mir schon nicht. Wodurch qmail bei mir wegfallen wuerde.

 *MasterOfMagic wrote:*   

> okay openssh kommt das nicht von den openbsd leuten? das ist doch eine farce für sich.

 

Natuerlich, aber benutzt du es nun oder nicht? Benutzt du auch Linux 2.4.x? Wenn ja, wie kannst du nur? Vor kurzem sorgte noch immer ein ptrace-Bug fuer Aufsehen. Warum benutzt du es dann noch? Willst du das wirklich, ein System das einen schon jahrelang bekannten Bug in sich traegt?Last edited by andreh on Mon May 19, 2003 9:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## andreh

 *lonF wrote:*   

> unterstützt qmail IMAP

 

Ich nehme an, dass es sich hier um eine Frage handelt. Gut, wenn ja, dann haettest du sie auch durch zwei von dir genannte Schluesselwoerter und mit der Hilfe von Google beantworten koennen.

----------

## lonF

Ihr solltet euch die Haare spalten.

Die Diskussion führt zu keinem Ende.

Will nicht wissen wieviele Bugs noch nicht entdeckt wurden egal in was für einer Software.

Ich verabschiede mich.

MfG lonF

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *andreh wrote:*   

> Natuerlich, aber benutzt du es nun oder nicht? Benutzt du auch Linux 2.4.x? Wenn ja, wie kannst du nur? Vor kurzem sorgte noch immer ein ptrace-Bug fuer Aufsehen. Warum benutzt du es dann noch? Willst du das wirklich, ein System das einen schon jahrelang bekannten Bug in sich traegt?

 

ja ich benutze openssh (gepatched), ja ich benutze aktuellen 2.4.20 kernel (gepatched). die sicherheitslücken in sendmail sind ja nicht der einzige grund warum ich es nicht benutze. und wenn ich mir die fragen hier vom themensteller hier so angucke, dann ist es für ihn nicht nur besser, wenn er nicht nur sendmail nicht benutzt, sondern auch darauf verzichtet postfix oder qmail einzusetzen.

mfg

masterofmagic[/quote]

----------

## Beforegod

Streitet euch bitte über PM weiter.

@IonF : Wenn Du weitere Fragen hast, stelle sie hier, ansonsten schließe ich das Thema falls noch weitere Streitereien stattfinden.

----------

## Pietschy

Hallo lonF

Es ist irgendwie in Mode gekommen, das in Foren schnell mal von Thema abgewichen wird und lieber über die unterschiedlichen Meinungen gestritten wird. Lass dich davon nicht beirren.

qmail ist wie sendmail oder postfix ein MTA seine Aufgabe ist es Mails zu verschicken und nicht etwa Postfächer bereit zu stellen.

Wenn du interessiert bis ein "Mail-system" auf deinem Rechner einzurichten. Dann schau dir mal die Desktop-Konfiguration auf gentoo.de an, so ähnlich läuft es auch bei mir.

Ronny

@Beforegod: Es wäre schade wenn dieses Thema geschlossen werden müsste.

----------

## ralph

Hallo IonF,

vielleicht passt es nicht zum Thema, aber solltest du wirklich ein gutes programm zum mailempfangen und verschicken suchen kann ich dir nur evolution empfehlen. das unterstützt auch imap. wenn du also einem mailaccount hast von dem du die mails mit imap abholen willst ist das damit kein problem. ausserdem gibts natuerlich noch ne ganze reihe andere programme, die das leisten, wenn du kde einsätzt würde sich zum beispiel kmail anbieten.

viel spass!

----------

## lonF

Hallo nochmal,

also danke erstmal an Ralph ich glaub die Doku werd ich mir mal reinziehen.

Als allererstes der rechner hat kein Inet-Anschluss mir ging es lediglich darum die Fehlermeidung

sendmail can not open localhost:25

zu beseitigen. 

Und diese tritt meines erachtens dann auf, wenn Programme Statusmails an den jeweiligen Benutzer versenden.

Und Sie tritt deshalb auf weil sendmail nicht installiert ist sondern ssmtp.

Bzw. sendmail ist jetzt installiert und ssmtp ist runter.

Ist das so jetzt korrekt oder bin ich total verwirrt.

MfG lonF

----------

## lonF

Dank an Pietschy natürlich

und an alle andern.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *lonF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sendmail can not open localhost:25
> 
> zu beseitigen. 
> ...

 

du hättest deswegen nicht sendmail installieren müssen. ssmtp hat ein binary das sendmail heisst. und das hättest du nur parametrieren müssen. das meldung besagt nur, dass dieses sendmail nicht auf localhost port 25 zugreifen kann weil es eben nicht parametriert ist.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

